# Brody's Snuggle Pocket, made by Darlene!



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody's snuggle pocket came today that I ordered from Darlene, our own Dazy Mae! It is GORGEOUS! Very nice fabric and very well made. I love the little extras - the little balls sewn on, etc. If anyone is thinking of a new pet bed, these are great. You get to pick out the fabric choices you want and then just slip it over a regular pillow! Brody loves it!

I love buying stuff from our own people here on CP! You guys are so talented! 

Here's Darlene's website: Home


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

That is VERY nice! My pups would love one of those but we've already got too many beds at the moment. LOL But I'm totally going to bookmark the site for the future!!

Brody looks very happy in his new bed. Got his piggy there & all.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Absolutely adorable Tracy! And Brody looks so awesome... he's soooo glossy.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Love it! It looks very nice and he looks very cozy in it.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That is soo nice! I love it! It fits Brody's personality so well too with the balls on it.  I bookmarked the site and will definitely have a look!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That is too frickin cute! I LOVE the 2nd pic being all cute peaking out like that! Those beds are adorable, I would take one too but my girls hardly sleep in their beds they have now. Once we move I may have to get one just because they are cute rather they sleep in them or not lolol


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

that looks great, fabric looks like good quality, brody looking beautiful


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Brody looks teeny on his new bed!

It looks lovely and very well made. Love his little piggy to x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh that's so lovely I love it!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Aww it's nice , he looks so comfy 
Brody and his balls :laughing8:


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

that bed is so cute, I am going to make one for honey in a European size pillow. Such a wonderful idea. !


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I love it, Tracy! Darlene did an awesome job! I love the ball decals! It fits Brody's personality so well. He looks so handsome in his new bed too. :love7:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

That bed suits Brody very well, I LOVE it. Ours like their snuggle pillow sack too except Laurel always just lays on it, does Brody go in it on his own yet?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

MChis said:


> That is VERY nice! My pups would love one of those but we've already got too many beds at the moment. LOL But I'm totally going to bookmark the site for the future!!
> 
> Brody looks very happy in his new bed. Got his piggy there & all.


I laid it out on the floor to take a picture and he hopped right on it and laid down. ha!



Lin said:


> Absolutely adorable Tracy! And Brody looks so awesome... he's soooo glossy.


Thanks Lin!  What a sweet comment!



cprcheetah said:


> Love it! It looks very nice and he looks very cozy in it.


We keep our house pretty cool in the winter so it will be perfect. 



foggy said:


> That is soo nice! I love it! It fits Brody's personality so well too with the balls on it.  I bookmarked the site and will definitely have a look!


Darlene was so nice to go out and get ball fabric for Brody! It is perfect!



Dragonfly said:


> That is too frickin cute! I LOVE the 2nd pic being all cute peaking out like that! Those beds are adorable, I would take one too but my girls hardly sleep in their beds they have now. Once we move I may have to get one just because they are cute rather they sleep in them or not lolol


Brody loves any bed he can burrow into. I bet your kids would love one!



tulula's mum said:


> that looks great, fabric looks like good quality, brody looking beautiful


Thanks so much!



rache said:


> Brody looks teeny on his new bed!
> 
> It looks lovely and very well made. Love his little piggy to x


Yeah, it's really roomy so he can really stretch out. OMG he is in LOVE with his piggy! ha! He takes it everywhere.



Daisydoo said:


> Oh that's so lovely I love it!!


Thanks Sarah!



cherper said:


> Aww it's nice , he looks so comfy
> Brody and his balls :laughing8:


He is a ball boy for sure. He trades off balls for his squeaky pig. He has a toy obsession and probably needs an intervention. HA.



angelbaby said:


> that bed is so cute, I am going to make one for honey in a European size pillow. Such a wonderful idea. !


Good luck making one! I agree - it is a great idea! 



TLI said:


> I love it, Tracy! Darlene did an awesome job! I love the ball decals! It fits Brody's personality so well. He looks so handsome in his new bed too. :love7:


Thanks T! The ball decals really add to it, I agree! 



flippedstars said:


> That bed suits Brody very well, I LOVE it. Ours like their snuggle pillow sack too except Laurel always just lays on it, does Brody go in it on his own yet?


Brody has always loved to get under the covers. He'll sleep in it tonight, I swapped out his sleeping bag for the new bed!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Awww a snuggle pocket and his piggie, looks like Brody is in his version of heaven! 
Very cute.


----------



## charm chi baby (May 26, 2010)

That is sooo cute! Looks super comfy going to check out that website right now


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww i love it!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Brody's snuggle pocket came today that I ordered from Darlene, our own Dazy Mae! It is GORGEOUS! Very nice fabric and very well made. I love the little extras - the little balls sewn on, etc. If anyone is thinking of a new pet bed, these are great. You get to pick out the fabric choices you want and then just slip it over a regular pillow! Brody loves it!
> 
> I love buying stuff from our own people here on CP! You guys are so talented!
> 
> Here's Darlene's website: Home





Oh yayyyy you got it! Thanks for the kind words Tracy...
I'm so happy you liked it and he looks so cute in it!!!! LOL! Sweet little Brody just loves balls and that material was perfect HE!!!!
Huggies....Darlene


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Absolutely adorable -- both the snuggle bed and Brody! He looks so darn cute


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

*Tricia* said:


> Absolutely adorable -- both the snuggle bed and Brody! He looks so darn cute




OMG First Robin now you!! Woo hoo you guys are back Ive missed you both!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Brody is sooo cute in his bed..looks so snuggly


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

appleblossom said:


> OMG First Robin now you!! Woo hoo you guys are back Ive missed you both!!


LOL Brandi -- I've missed you too!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> OMG First Robin now you!! Woo hoo you guys are back Ive missed you both!!


Don't get excited. These are passing moments we have. We make no promises as to the length of our duration. We do love you though.


Tracy, Brody is as gorgeous as ever. I love his shiny coat and you know how much I adore seeing him. The costume he's in right now makes me smile ear to ear. Darlene is so talented and I think an order may be coming up. My paypal has been messed up for a while but seems to be all sorted out now. Love him and great job Darlene.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Robin and everyone...I have fun making them...each one is made special for your furbaby with lots of love!:love5:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> Awww a snuggle pocket and his piggie, looks like Brody is in his version of heaven!
> Very cute.


Oh yes, give him a soft blanket and a toy and he's a happy boy!



charm chi baby said:


> That is sooo cute! Looks super comfy going to check out that website right now


It's very comfy, the pillow makes it super snuggly.



Adrienne said:


> aww i love it!


Me too Adrienne!



Dazy Mae said:


> Oh yayyyy you got it! Thanks for the kind words Tracy...
> I'm so happy you liked it and he looks so cute in it!!!! LOL! Sweet little Brody just loves balls and that material was perfect HE!!!!
> Huggies....Darlene


Thanks again Darlene for making such a nice bed! 



*Tricia* said:


> Absolutely adorable -- both the snuggle bed and Brody! He looks so darn cute


Thanks Tricia - so happy to see you back here!!! 



appleblossom said:


> Brody is sooo cute in his bed..looks so snuggly


Thanks Brandi! 



rcj1095 said:


> Tracy, Brody is as gorgeous as ever. I love his shiny coat and you know how much I adore seeing him. The costume he's in right now makes me smile ear to ear. Darlene is so talented and I think an order may be coming up. My paypal has been messed up for a while but seems to be all sorted out now. Love him and great job Darlene.


Thanks Robin! I agree with you, I wish I was talented like Darlene and could make wonderful things. I am happy that others are crafty so I can just buy stuff from them! ha!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Very nice!

I ordered one too. I had to get special fabric though because I'm a pain  I can't wait to get it now.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

ha Brody is so handsome! His new snuggle pocket is very nice!!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Brody you look so handsome in your little snuggly. Seems funny to see you with a toy pig instead of a ball! We love you!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Fantastic job Darlene! I love the ball decals...very nice touch!
Tracy, do you know how much I love Brody? 
A LOT!!! 
His pictures always make me smile, and even laugh out loud at times. My all time favorite picture though is the one of him with the ball in his mouth, and I believe your hubby is holding him. You used it in your siggy. I laugh every time I see it!
He looks so cuddly in his new bed. Your lucky you live far away, or I would have to dognap him! Lol! Okay, maybe I wouldn't dognap him, but I'd borrow him for a loooong time!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

LDMomma said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I ordered one too. I had to get special fabric though because I'm a pain  I can't wait to get it now.




And it's on it's way as of tommorrow! And your fabric is soooo darn cute!!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LDMomma said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I ordered one too. I had to get special fabric though because I'm a pain  I can't wait to get it now.


You're gonna love it!! Can't wait for pics!



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> ha Brody is so handsome! His new snuggle pocket is very nice!!!


Thank you! 



pam6400 said:


> Oh Brody you look so handsome in your little snuggly. Seems funny to see you with a toy pig instead of a ball! We love you!


Thanks Pam! Lately he's been obsessed with that little pink squeaky pig. I think it's because it doesn't roll predictably. It bounces all over and he loves chasing it. Maybe balls that roll straight just got too boring?! ha! 



Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Fantastic job Darlene! I love the ball decals...very nice touch!
> Tracy, do you know how much I love Brody?
> A LOT!!!
> His pictures always make me smile, and even laugh out loud at times. My all time favorite picture though is the one of him with the ball in his mouth, and I believe your hubby is holding him. You used it in your siggy. I laugh every time I see it!
> He looks so cuddly in his new bed. Your lucky you live far away, or I would have to dognap him! Lol! Okay, maybe I wouldn't dognap him, but I'd borrow him for a loooong time!


Awwwwwwww Lisa! Thank you! You are sooooooooo sweet! You are thinking of this picture?  It's one of my favorites too!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes!!! Lol! 
He was not letting go of that ball for nothing. Lol!
His expression says it all!
What a little love.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Way to go, Brody!! love your snuggle pocket... very fitting material too! Darlene does a Fabulous job on them... I bought Chico and Buster one too... Chico figured his out quickly but Buster.... well, lets just say he is Snuggle Pocket Challenged.....lol....


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

awww.....he's adorable in the bed....great bed!!


----------

